# Avtex STH1000 Digital TV Aerial



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an AVTEX STH1000 Digital TV Aerial. In fact I've had six aerials, and have always had terrible trouble getting programmes.

I have purchased a Digital TV/DVD with freeview, and on connection can only get one frosty alalogue programme. No digital programmes or digital picture. 

Is it possible that?:-

The tv is duff. I don't think so myself as it plays the analogue and DVD. Can a tv only allow access to analogue and not digital?

The aerial is duff. Agian I don't see how as I can receive a programme, all be it a frosty analogue.

I have the aerial in a vertical position as opposed to horizontal. Will this make a difference?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Westkirby01


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you selected INPUT and the DVT ?

I had this recently when I got a TV with DVD and Freeview 

Got nothing until I realised ' INput was set to TV not DVT


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an Avtex , the tv works ok but not the cd or dvd. Any advice?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

With the television switched on, select "Input" on the controller, when the Menu on the screen appears select DVD or whatever. You should then be able to watch a DVD.

Regards

Drew


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Westkirby01 said:


> I have an AVTEX STH1000 Digital TV Aerial. In fact I've had six aerials, and have always had terrible trouble getting programmes.
> 
> I have purchased a Digital TV/DVD with freeview, and on connection can only get one frosty alalogue programme. No digital programmes or digital picture.
> 
> ...


The Avtex aerial is a 12v amplified aerial.

Reception of a snowy analogue signal indicates you do not have the amplifier of the aerial connected.

Connected to an Avex Tv you have to select the aerial on the menu to get the tv to pass the 12v to the aerial to amplify the signal.

Connected to a non Avetx Tv you need to plug in the supplied "cigar-lighter plug" to a 12v supply. Is this how you have connected it??

It appears the aerial can be mounted anyway up.

HTH

Trev (editied for spelling!!)


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Our STH1000 works well, but the 12V signal booster needs to be connected up. Make sure you do a fresh channel install at each site you visit & be aware that digital signals will vary greatly across the UK until the switchover is complete & the signals are amplified countrywide. 

You should be able to do a digital install or an analogue one on your TV. We had terrible reception in Berwick this year, so watched DVD's instead. Lincoln, on the other hand, was great. The STH1000 can be mounted in any position, but I'd look at fellow campers' aerials for a starter position.

Mark


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all who took the time to reply. 
gj1023
GJB
Drew
Macone48
Boxertwin69

As suggested I have connected the booster signal with the 12v amplifier.

I get a frosty connection with only 2 or 3 channels. No digital connection.

The tv unit is a new one from Tesco. Technika 19" tv.dvd. Its actually the 3rd one. I purchased a Technika 15" tv/dvd for £120 and the screen was faulty, no picture but lines horizontal and vertical. I replaced it with a new one 19"for £130, added £10 and I thought it was a better bargain. This one got a picture but the image was pixilated. Returned it for this new one. Now, no digital reception but only frosty analogue. Hmmm. Dvd is great.

I always received analogue on my other analogue tv, this is the first time that I have, in theory, been able to receive digital. I know the aerial received analogue but can an AVTEX aerial only receive analogue and not digital. It says that it should on the box.

GJB, if the programmes play and not cd/dvd, sounds like your cd/dvd is duff.

I will try the unit in a friends motorhome. I am waiting for delivery of a 12v to mains adapter for the tv. He has a good aerial. If no digital, then back to tesco.

The unit really does look good. Maybe I've got part of a suspect batch.

Will keep you posted


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a Technika set in my bedroom, its very good, but is a few years old now. I know someone with a new Technika and its no where near as good picture quality and sound as my old one. Suppose its a good time to plug the idea that cheap sets can sometimes be a false economy.

The Avtex antenna is ok, but you do have to be in a pretty good signal strength area. Using a signal meter such as Maxviews MXL013 can help you position the antenna for the best reception. I know when we played with one at Newark, it had to be in exactly the right position to work on digital.

For trouble free reception, I feel a little more money may have to be spent in the respect of a bigger directional aerial or even going satellite.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Snelly

I have checked the tv and it is ok. I am in the proces of changing the aerial today.

As you can see from my original posting, I am moving away from the satellite as I will be travelling daily and the set up is too awkward. If I were going to be static for a number of days then it would be ok.

Regards

Westkirby01


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> As you can see from my original posting, I am moving away from the satellite as I will be travelling daily and the set up is too awkward. If I were going to be static for a number of days then it would be ok.


mmm, it doesnt necesserily have to be awkward, there are new product such as easy find lnb that make getting a signal a lot easier.

Good luck with the aerial, hope it improves things


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> mmm, it doesnt necesserily have to be awkward, there are new product such as easy find lnb that make getting a signal a lot easier.


Shane
Where can I find more about this, do they increase beam width if so surely it compromises signal strength?

peedee


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The lnb is no different function wise to a standard one. Where it helps is it has a little LED on top of it that goes green when your on the satellite signal your looking for.


----------



## billywhizz666 (Aug 8, 2010)

*trucker with the same roblems*

hi guys havnt got a m/h would love one but im a trucker out 3 nights a week all over britain mainly scotland,,have had 3 avtex aerials and am about to give up even tho i have the avtex tv to go with it,so the 12v shot is doin sod all,and trust me i have avtex phone number on speed dial !!!

to make it even worse ive just bought a status 315 as every m/h i see seems to have one,,still in box and accordin to the guys on your forum its a waste of space great goin back to bloody readin,,does those signal strenght finders work???


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: trucker with the same roblems*



billywhizz666 said:


> hi guys havnt got a m/h would love one but im a trucker out 3 nights a week all over britain mainly scotland,,have had 3 avtex aerials and am about to give up even tho i have the avtex tv to go with it,so the 12v shot is doin sod all,and trust me i have avtex phone number on speed dial !!!
> 
> to make it even worse ive just bought a status 315 as every m/h i see seems to have one,,still in box and accordin to the guys on your forum its a waste of space great goin back to bloody readin,,does those signal strenght finders work???


You'd be better with

Maxview Omnimax (plus sucker or magnetic mount so you could move it from truck to truck)

OR

Image aerial kit, which is a directional aerial on a pole.

Yes the signal finders do work, Maxviews was rated the best by Practical Caravan Magazine recently.


----------

